# Seawolf park on fire!!!!



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting. When was it? Yesterday?


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

hopefully we are not stirring up a bees-nest for fun.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gonna be a zoo out there


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

BullyARed said:


> Thanks for posting. When was it? Yesterday?


Friday.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

dbarham said:


> Gonna be a zoo out there


weekdays and weekends.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Quick, lets get a few hundred people out there....


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

trouthappy said:


> quick, lets get a few hundred people out there....


let's go!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Flounder Flinging! Unusual technique, there. Does your fishing license have a liability insurance rider?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

BrianScott said:


> weekdays and weekends.


Yeah I know I been fishing there for 35 yrs.


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Ox Eye said:


> Flounder Flinging! Unusual technique, there. Does your fishing license have a liability insurance rider?


lol


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

dbarham said:


> Yeah I know I been fishing there for 35 yrs.


Yes but you are not beating this forum to death with your self promoting barrage of posts.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bahaha


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

That escalated very quickly


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

TMI Spurge...

What can I say, I never much cared for the " hey look at me" types out there.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

They see me Rollin, they hating!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Solodaddio said:


> They see me Rollin, they hating!


Gangsta:headknock


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

The 2 at a time was awesome bro!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Makes me wish I lived close enough to make a flounder trip one afternoon. No such luck!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

The real questions are, how much will all this fresh water screw it up, and will the big push of water out of the bay after a week of hard ese winds get them moving to the point they dont wanna lay down and eat? My guesses are the next week wont be as easy pickens as they have been.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

If had one of these you could yank out 6 at a time !!!!!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Slim-N-None said:


> The real questions are, how much will all this fresh water screw it up, and will the big push of water out of the bay after a week of hard ese winds get them moving to the point they dont wanna lay down and eat? My guesses are the next week wont be as easy pickens as they have been.


Flounder arent much displaced by fresh. My guess is it will affect fisherman way more than fish....


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

dbarham said:


> Yeah I know I been fishing there for 35 yrs.


me too


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Flounder Face said:


> Yes but you are not beating this forum to death with your self promoting barrage of posts.


you don't like? do me a favor and don't watch. Won't her my feelings! If I don't promote myself, nobody will...


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

spurgersalty said:


> didn't take long for a dick to emerge!


I heard that... Nothing worst then a jealous fisherman. LOL


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

BrianScott said:


> I heard that... Nothing worst then a jealous fisherman. LOL


Yes sir. Keep the vids coming, Brian.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Flounder Face said:


> TMI Spurge...
> 
> What can I say, I never much cared for the " hey look at me" types out there.


Mad because nobodies ever noticed you... Unless you're putting others down. Seriously though, nobody made you look at this thread but yourself.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Solodaddio said:


> They see me Rollin, they hating!


exactly


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Gangsta:headknock


boot scoot and boogie be better next time???


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Ron R. said:


> The 2 at a time was awesome bro!


Thanks Ron, I want to do it with some 18s in November!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Slim-N-None said:


> The real questions are, how much will all this fresh water screw it up, and will the big push of water out of the bay after a week of hard ese winds get them moving to the point they dont wanna lay down and eat? My guesses are the next week wont be as easy pickens as they have been.


It rreally hasn't been easy. Hours of footage turns into a few minutes. The next big cold front will kick it off.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Bocephus said:


> If had one of these you could yank out 6 at a time !!!!!


Thanks would be awesome!


----------



## latex (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice video! I love how people think just because you tell the location you fish everyone is going to fish it. Keep doing what your doing looks like a lot of fun!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

latex said:


> Nice video! I love how people think just because you tell the location you fish everyone is going to fish it. Keep doing what your doing looks like a lot of fun!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I don't see why people have negative comments. If you don't like it, don't watch... simple as that!


----------



## latex (Aug 11, 2013)

BrianScott said:


> Thanks, I don't see why people have negative comments. If you don't like it, don't watch... simple as that!


It is that simple!! I thought this forum was to share fishing and hunting reports?? I found some like to help and some just have negativity in the blood!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I am going to try and take a day off this week and head down there. Are there a lot of tangled lines? Are most people fishing artificals? Live mullet? Whats working better?


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

You ever get tired of tooting your own horn?


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

BrianScott said:


> you don't like? do me a favor and don't watch. Won't her my feelings! If I don't promote myself, nobody will...


Definitely Quantity over Quality is the BrianScott philosophy.

No problem dude, keep on doing your thing, just my observation. Good luck, and remember a BrianScott original quote "Lets keep this thread rolling"


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Fun video Brian...if you can't have fun why go? 

Thanks for sharing.

TH


----------



## Speckled Redbass (Aug 13, 2015)

nothing wrong with a guy who loves to fish and gets excited about it! Thought that's why we do it!


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey... Enjoy your videos....

If I can't be out there I might as well watch someone catching themðŸ˜€


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

poppadawg said:


> I am going to try and take a day off this week and head down there. Are there a lot of tangled lines? Are most people fishing artificals? Live mullet? Whats working better?


Gulp has been working for me.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Flounder Face said:


> You ever get tired of tooting your own horn?


no said you have to click on my post, but you did...


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> Fun video Brian...if you can't have fun why go?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> TH


That's what I'm saying... Thanks for watching.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Speckled Redbass said:


> nothing wrong with a guy who loves to fish and gets excited about it! Thought that's why we do it!


Right!? thanks for watching.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Cypress jaws said:


> Hey... Enjoy your videos....
> 
> If I can't be out there I might as well watch someone catching themðŸ˜€


Hey, I appreciate you watching.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Yeah I know I been fishing there for 35 yrs.





BrianScott said:


> me too[/QUOTE
> 
> My aggie math does not compute these numbers...


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Goags said:


> BrianScott said:
> 
> 
> > me too[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

You have an interesting fish flinging tactic. LOL same as the jetty specks.

Nice video thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

fishinguy said:


> You have an interesting fish flinging tactic. LOL same as the jetty specks.
> 
> Nice video thanks for sharing.


Gets the job done!


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Killing it at SWP GREAT VIDEO two at one time AWESOME keep em coming


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Brian,

I love your videos. I wish I have more times to go fishing like you.
I always bring a landing net with me (no matter if it's jetty or pier). The only issue I see with flinging the fish is "what is the chance for the fish to survive if it's not a keeper". I understand that you only showed keepers to stringer in the video but I'm sure you have quite a few of undersized ones that need to go back.

PS: SWP is known as Flounder City in Oct-Dec time frame.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Lexy1 said:


> Brian,
> 
> I love your videos. I wish I have more times to go fishing like you.
> I always bring a landing net with me (no matter if it's jetty or pier). The only issue I see with flinging the fish is "what is the chance for the fish to survive if it's not a keeper". I understand that you only showed keepers to stringer in the video but I'm sure you have quite a few of undersized ones that need to go back.
> ...


Purty sure you're not the only one concerned w/ the flinging. I'm all for catching, but we should all respect the fish we catch and the way we handle them, should they need be released. I'm an old phart, and my 92 yr old dad still gives me life lessons, Brian. Take this one to heart, but never lose your spirit!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry man, I gotta agree with the flinging being about the dumbest thing I've seen. No need for it, just a grab for attention. Other than that, looks like a good time at the park.


----------



## Mckeeman (Nov 6, 2013)

A few undersized???? I was there on Tuesday. Caught 3 keepers and release about a dozen that were 12-13 inch.. I saw at least 50 under size flounder that were release during my time there


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

you guys crack me up!!!! Act like I'm going to kill the entire flounder population by flinging a few. You want to be mad at someone. Talk to the shrimpers with their bi-catch. I'm pretty sure all of you have gut hooked your fair share of flounder. Mad because a fling a few. All the little one I usually lift up because they're little. Besides there are a ton of males, TON! The females I do catch, go home with me.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

all the fish I released have swam away.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

And i was hoping you heard what i said...sorry you missed my point.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

BrianScott said:


> you guys crack me up!!!! Act like I'm going to kill the entire flounder population by flinging a few. You want to be mad at someone. Talk to the shrimpers with their bi-catch. I'm pretty sure all of you have gut hooked your fair share of flounder. Mad because a fling a few. All the little one I usually lift up because they're little. Besides there are a ton of males, TON! The females I do catch, go home with me.


I like your logic. Since the shrimpers kill a ton as by catch you can fling some up on the rocks to impress people.

Way to be proactive.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

no worries, I won't be making anymore videos. If I do I just won't post them on this forum anymore. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Love your enthusiasm man and you have skills in the walk in and wade for sure from the vids I've seen from you but stop chunkin those dam fish. Just my worthless two cents but all the same. I won't say anything about the ****** gangsta talk as I'm old and just don't get it. Lol. Keep at the love of the sport for sure though.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well I went ahead and watched the video to see what it was all about. Didn't like anything about it. Won't ever watch again.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

WGA1 said:


> Well I went ahead and watched the video to see what it was all about. Didn't like anything about it. Won't ever watch again.


Thanks for watching.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I was there Friday morning around 10am wading. Did not get my first keeper till 2pm.
Caught 10 undersized and kept 5 15-17". No flinging involved.lol


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

You are welcome playa...


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

WGA1 said:


> You are welcome playa...


Brian or Mr.McPherson, thanks again...


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

BrianScott said:


> you guys crack me up!!!! Act like I'm going to kill the entire flounder population by flinging a few. You want to be mad at someone. Talk to the shrimpers with their bi-catch. I'm pretty sure all of you have gut hooked your fair share of flounder. Mad because a fling a few. All the little one I usually lift up because they're little. Besides there are a ton of males, TON! The females I do catch, go home with me.


:headknocksad3sm


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Navi said:


> :headknocksad3sm


:whiteshee:whiteshee:whiteshee


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Seawolf , funny video bro . But that reminds me why I dont go there anymore . Because of funny people like this . Too many flounder in too many other places than to deal with flying flounder and lines tangled and funny people jumping in your spot after you catch a fish . I dont think you have to worry about the crowd because they will be there no matter what you post . Its all you little buddy and keep catching those huge 14 " flounder.Fish on!!!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

troutalex33 said:


> Seawolf , funny video bro . But that reminds me why I dont go there anymore . Because of funny people like this . Too many flounder in too many other places than to deal with flying flounder and lines tangled and funny people jumping in your spot after you catch a fish . I dont think you have to worry about the crowd because they will be there no matter what you post . Its all you little buddy and keep catching those huge 14 " flounder.Fish on!!!


Let it get a little colder. Them 14" will turn to 20+thanks for watching


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Wow, your humility underwhelms me...


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Goags said:


> Wow, your humility underwhelms me...


Am I supposed to care about what you think, really? Please, let my day be ruined and my life completely stop. LOL :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I was young, stupid, and knew it all once, too! Thanks for sharing...you bad for sure!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

troutalex33 said:


> Seawolf , funny video bro . But that reminds me why I dont go there anymore . Because of funny people like this . Too many flounder in too many other places than to deal with flying flounder and lines tangled and funny people jumping in your spot after you catch a fish . I dont think you have to worry about the crowd because they will be there no matter what you post . Its all you little buddy and keep catching those huge 14 " flounder.Fish on!!!


Make sure you watch check out that 6lbs 25" I caught on video. :walkingsm


----------



## Fonseca (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice fish. Always enjoy your videos. 
Keep them coming.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Goags said:


> I was young, stupid, and knew it all once, too! Thanks for sharing...you bad for sure!


what's with all the name calling??? Just because someone doesn't agree with you. They're stupid and know it all at the same time. Forgive me for coming for a little rude/smart at the same time, but you're kinda being a douche.

If you don't like something, doesn't mean you need to tell the person. Keep it to yourself. You called me young, so you must be old. Therefore, I know you've heard what I'm about to type... You don't have nothing nice to say, don't say nothing at all.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Fonseca said:


> Nice fish. Always enjoy your videos.
> Keep them coming.


Thanks for watching. I appreciate it.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Little buddy , I ve fished there before you were ever born . Dont brag until you catch a 9 lber . I guess a old schooler like me is supposed to be impressed by 5 fish limits ??? Come on little buddy , we posted up there in our "hay days " when it was 20 fish limits and when you can catch 20 keepers consistently and only keep 18" fish then talk smack . You cant even afford a net yet ....but you have a go pro ?? Ha ha! Youngster you have alot to learn..... Seawolf is ALL YOURS !! and all your little buddies.....haha . Yeah dawg!!


----------



## Creekfisher (Oct 6, 2015)

Awesome video Brian! Watching your videos on YouTube made me plan a trip down there next weekend with a few buddies! Thanks for doin' what you do!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

troutalex33 said:


> Little buddy , I ve fished there before you were ever born . Dont brag until you catch a 9 lber . I guess a old schooler like me is supposed to be impressed by 5 fish limits ??? Come on little buddy , we posted up there in our "hay days " when it was 20 fish limits and when you can catch 20 keepers consistently and only keep 18" fish then talk smack . You cant even afford a net yet ....but you have a go pro ?? Ha ha! Youngster you have alot to learn..... Seawolf is ALL YOURS !! and all your little buddies.....haha . Yeah dawg!!


Back in your "hay day" It because of old schools like you, regulations are so tight. Back in the day you were in you prime. Now your just old, and talk **** to the younger guys out there catching the fish. While you're just watching them on your computer. Can't afford a net? what do I need a net for? HAHAHA I'd rather be young with a lot to learn, then old and think I know it all. LOL I'd be mad too if I were old like you. Old timer's days were back in the hay day... Youngster time to shine. Don't be mad, you've had your time. Remember, it's when the limit was 20, and I was still a kid. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Creekfisher said:


> Awesome video Brian! Watching your videos on YouTube made me plan a trip down there next weekend with a few buddies! Thanks for doin' what you do!


No problem, thanks for watching and good luck.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Haha !! Your funny little buddy ..yeah yeah thats funny . If you read what I said is we only kept fish 18 inch or larger not 14" fish like yourself . We are not the reason for the tight regs. ,its you and your funny little buddies like yourself . You cant hide behind that buff . I know what kind of little guy you are ,you cant hide by talking like a gangsta ,homie .haha . Keep up the good work little buddy ,buy a net and keep larger fish . Grow up already ..... Trust me I dont get on here to see youngsters like you catching fish , I hardly respond when I see wannabe's like yourself . Trust me I have thrown back more fish than you have ever caught . I dont post pics or brag about slinging 14 inch fish . Funny little buddy !!! Or should I say Dawg !!!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

troutalex33 said:


> Haha !! Your funny little buddy ..yeah yeah thats funny . If you read what I said is we only kept fish 18 inch or larger not 14" fish like yourself . We are not the reason for the tight regs. ,its you and your funny little buddies like yourself . You cant hide behind that buff . I know what kind of little guy you are ,you cant hide by talking like a gangsta ,homie .haha . Keep up the good work little buddy ,buy a net and keep larger fish . Grow up already ..... Trust me I dont get on here to see youngsters like you catching fish , I hardly respond when I see wannabe's like yourself . Trust me I have thrown back more fish than you have ever caught . I dont post pics or brag about slinging 14 inch fish . Funny little buddy !!! Or should I say Dawg !!!


You don't give up, do you? I like that, old but not dead. Nobody care about what you've caught, and you can't brag because cameras sucked back in your "hay day" The Hoorag is a Buff. I'm not hiding behind anything or anywhere. Trust me! If my buddy and I like to have fun and not speak proper English. Like we're sippin' tea, it because we're fishing! As for the Wannabe... The only wannabe I see is you! Wanting to be more like me. Young and enjoying my life. Instead of being old and hating it. I normally don't respond to old jealous fisherman, but sometime I like to keep the thread going. 3,469 views in 14 hours isn't to shabby. Talking about my YouTube video. You know the ones I get paid to make. Wait, you don't know about that do you? Please, tell me again how much better and older you are too. How I like to brag, when you're the only one bragging. I just made a video to share my fishing trip. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Stop being old and full of hate.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Where's the POPCORN!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

We're not full of hate. Some of us tried to give you some subtle hints on the way you handle the fish, and you chose to scoff at the idea, like it was bull chit. I hope you eventually figure it out


----------



## abu_dude (Sep 24, 2015)

Brian, as you probably know, there's a professional angler out there by the name of Mike Iaconelli. A lot of people out there don't like his style either but he's one of my favorites. Doesn't give 2 [email protected]!?# what other people think. You keep doing you and let the old dogs bark. Can't believe a bunch of "mature adults" trying to belittle a fellow angler. Videos like these are the reason why a lot of youth today fish. Hope to hit the water with you someday!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Popcorn or Sushi ??? 
All I know is when we did take pics we never hid our face . And when someone older than you tried to explain what your doing wrong I listened . But , I understand that times have changed and little buddies like yourself have invaded seawolf and the ferry landing . You know back in the day Seawold used to have ducks until it was invaded by little buddies like you that didnt care about anything and killed and ate them also ...... you cant hide behind that buff ... haha !!! Buy a net so you dont hurt the fish you have to release if you do release any . Because at the end of your video you put your 5 flounder on a stringer and put them back in the water ???? I thought you would be done after 5 ???? Oh well good luck little buddy , no hard feelings and if you see any ducks leave them alone !!! Haha!!


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm going to the gym. The last Tarpon I tried yanking on was 150+pounds. He didn't want to fly over rocks after 10 seconds.

In the end, do what works for you. Just remember, it isn't always about getting the fish in the fastest. It's about enjoying what great resources we have. I keep my boats in SPI because it's the closest thing to the Caribbean/Keys I get besides fishing there 2-4 times a year. I often will stop my boat over a clear mud hole/grass, put on my snorkeling gear and enjoy the water by myself. I fish right along side and out of the largest guide service in SPI/Port Isabel. I don't always bring in the biggest fish, but when I come in with a Ling, and 4 Red Snapper or a few mangrove snappers, it gets the attention of clients that came in with dink trout/flounder and a few reds.

I'm only 33, but started piloting my own boat solo at 7 years old here in Houston in my back yard with three decent lakes at 4am before school(Sandlewood) and going out in my Dad's shallow sport at 12 by myself in SPI.

Humility goes along way in life. When I pull in to the marina now, I leave my fish in the boat and congratulate the guys that took my buddies who are guides out, especially the kids.

Watch and soak a bit in.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

what a ridiculous thread.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*I do not get it*



Mako-Wish said:


> what a ridiculous thread.


A young man decides to go have some fun forgets his net, maybe on purpose, and the whole world of idiots comes unglued. You could bang a flounder over the head a hundreds times just like a red and he will swim off as if though nothing happened. You old farts need to put your dentures back in, pull your sagging underwear up (maybe panties in this case) grow up and go take a long nap. Moma will be home soon, and she will want to know why your panties are in a wad.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks to a few trolls and haters, this is why this thread is going on 10 pages long


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

I appreciate the video for what I get from it, like noticing how he's working the reel.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

Does 2uncool have an ignore feature?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

cpthook said:


> A young man decides to go have some fun forgets his net, maybe on purpose, and the whole world of idiots comes unglued. You could bang a flounder over the head a hundreds times just like a red and he will swim off as if though nothing happened. You old farts need to put your dentures back in, pull your sagging underwear up (maybe panties in this case) grow up and go take a long nap. Moma will be home soon, and she will want to know why your panties are in a wad.


He did not forget his net he has done this on several videos with a few different kinds of fish. I could care less just sayin


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Didn't know you were out there Friday? I got out there around 10 and fished until 1:30 or so and caught a limit.

Saw there was a GW at one point in the video and if he didn't say anything to you then you must not have been doing anything too bad....right?


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

BrianScott said:


> Talking about my YouTube video. You know the ones I get paid to make.


This is the point where I face palmed.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey Brian love the videos and the smack and I am almost 52. Keep then coming please! Only thing is that if you know the fish is a questionable length limit of any species not to fling it in the rocks or dirt. My brother who has a fishery technologies degree said those fish that have that kind of slime damage have about a zero chance of living even if they swim away. They die a slow prolonged death. If you can look in the mirror after that fine but true sportsmen respect the proper release of undersized fish so they can grow and we can catch them later and keep them. My 2 cents! Also we do kill fish when they swallow baits but that is an apples and oranges comparison bro!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Mako-Wish said:


> This is the point where I face palmed.


You don think, maybe, he was being facetious?


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

Stop the flinging!!!! save the flounder!!!! :rotfl: There's some funny people on here!!! we got an old timer bragging how he used to slam 20 a day and now he is concerned about flinging them. hahahaha oh yeah save the ducks too!!!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

saltwatermaniac said:


> Stop the flinging!!!! save the flounder!!!! :rotfl: There's some funny people on here!!! we got an old timer bragging how he used to slam 20 a day and now he is concerned about flinging them. hahahaha oh yeah save the ducks too!!!!!! hahahahaha


Troutalex33 is notorious for getting liquored up and posting chit like that in the wee hours of the night.
Truth be told, I actually believe he's about the same age as Brian, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> You don think, maybe, he was being facetious?


No, they really do pay him $5 an episode.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

schoalbeast101 said:


> Hey Brian love the videos and the smack and I am almost 52. Keep then coming please! Only thing is that if you know the fish is a questionable length limit of any species not to fling it in the rocks or dirt. My brother who has a fishery technologies degree said those fish that have that kind of slime damage have about a zero chance of living even if they swim away. They die a slow prolonged death. If you can look in the mirror after that fine but true sportsmen respect the proper release of undersized fish so they can grow and we can catch them later and keep them. My 2 cents! Also we do kill fish when they swallow baits but that is an apples and oranges comparison bro!


Good post. That makes 1


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Goags said:


> We're not full of hate. Some of us tried to give you some subtle hints on the way you handle the fish, and you chose to scoff at the idea, like it was bull chit. I hope you eventually figure it out


Nobody is talking to you, go home.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> You don think, maybe, he was being facetious?


no, i dont. you can make like $5 for every 10,000 views you get. Its how the kids are making money for candy these days instead of recycling cans. Except this dude is like 30.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Mako-Wish said:


> no, i dont. you can make like $5 for every 10,000 views you get. Its how the kids are making money for candy these days instead of recycling cans. Except this dude is like 30.


I did not know that.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

If ya aint got somethin nice to say, then dont say anything at all.


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

I enjoy all of your videos Brian here or on youtube !!
FISH ON Dude !!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

abu_dude said:


> Brian, as you probably know, there's a professional angler out there by the name of Mike Iaconelli. A lot of people out there don't like his style either but he's one of my favorites. Doesn't give 2 [email protected]!?# what other people think. You keep doing you and let the old dogs bark. Can't believe a bunch of "mature adults" trying to belittle a fellow angler. Videos like these are the reason why a lot of youth today fish. Hope to hit the water with you someday!


I like Ike! It was sweet when he yank a BIG OLE BASS out from under KVDs boat. I'm not worried about a bunch old mouthy fisherman, and I do inspire a lot of kids. Have them tell me all the time. It's an awesome feeling to know I inspire them to fish.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Mako-Wish said:


> no, i dont. you can make like $5 for every 10,000 views you get. Its how the kids are making money for candy these days instead of recycling cans. Except this dude is like 30.


I work too... And I average about 300,000 views a month. I make more then candy money. Trust me. LOL


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just busting your chops homie. Your videos are entertaining.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

troutalex33 said:


> Popcorn or Sushi ???
> All I know is when we did take pics we never hid our face . And when someone older than you tried to explain what your doing wrong I listened . But , I understand that times have changed and little buddies like yourself have invaded seawolf and the ferry landing . You know back in the day Seawold used to have ducks until it was invaded by little buddies like you that didnt care about anything and killed and ate them also ...... you cant hide behind that buff ... haha !!! Buy a net so you dont hurt the fish you have to release if you do release any . Because at the end of your video you put your 5 flounder on a stringer and put them back in the water ???? I thought you would be done after 5 ???? Oh well good luck little buddy , no hard feelings and if you see any ducks leave them alone !!! Haha!!


Little buddy, I don't eat duck, and I'm not hiding my face. I'm done talking to you, because you can't fix stupid. By the way my last name is McPherson. You illiterate old douche.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Heres my honest review of this video, and all the rest youve posted in the last 2 weeks.
1) you catch fish. no denying that.
2)ive never fished sea wolf, and from seeing how crowded it is, i probably wont ever go there.
3) I will, however take my boat over to the general area now that i see the run is starting to crank up.
4) i think the flounder flip is juvenile. is it going to kill the fish? probably.
5) your attitude is even more juvenile, but thats ok. we can all be anyone we want to be on the interwebs.
6) i will continue to watch, or at least skim your videos in the future. they get a little redundant, so i dont typically watch start to finish.but they can be informative.
7) Im a helluva internet scouter.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

cpthook said:


> A young man decides to go have some fun forgets his net, maybe on purpose, and the whole world of idiots comes unglued. You could bang a flounder over the head a hundreds times just like a red and he will swim off as if though nothing happened. You old farts need to put your dentures back in, pull your sagging underwear up (maybe panties in this case) grow up and go take a long nap. Moma will be home soon, and she will want to know why your panties are in a wad.


They're just entertaining. I go along with it to keep the thread going. everyone that reads this has to watch the video to see what the big deal is about. I just keep stoking the fire, and these guy are so tough they never quit. WIN, WIN!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

charlie23 said:


> thanks to a few trolls and haters, this is why this thread is going on 10 pages long


i like that! Lol


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

barronj said:


> I appreciate the video for what I get from it, like noticing how he's working the reel.


Hey, glad you got something from it. It just me sharing my trip. Didn't know so many people would get upset. Who cares!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

dbarham said:


> He did not forget his net he has done this on several videos with a few different kinds of fish. I could care less just sayin


Thanks for watching.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

JustSlabs said:


> Didn't know you were out there Friday? I got out there around 10 and fished until 1:30 or so and caught a limit.
> 
> Saw there was a GW at one point in the video and if he didn't say anything to you then you must not have been doing anything too bad....right?


My thoughts exactly! I flung a few fish right in front of him. He did even bat an eye.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

*gawd dawg!*

man!
& I thought the Booby Trap thread went to hell fast............

my opinion
**** the haters, Keep fishing, Keep making videos, & try a little harder
to set a better example in your circles of young followers.

#dirty14inchflounderlivesmatter!

:brew:


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

saltwatermaniac said:


> Stop the flinging!!!! save the flounder!!!! :rotfl: There's some funny people on here!!! we got an old timer bragging how he used to slam 20 a day and now he is concerned about flinging them. hahahaha oh yeah save the ducks too!!!!!! hahahahaha


Way to funny! Bad enough I slay the flounder. I kill the ducks now too. LOL


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No, they really do pay him $5 an episode.


I get way more then five dollars. Especially went I post them on 2cool. :cheers:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't think he was trying to hide just go to the left of the pier and look for flying flatties.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Blueshoes said:


> If ya aint got somethin nice to say, then dont say anything at all.


My father used to say, "Mighty White of you" too, but those days are in the past. Nonexistent like the 20 a day flounder limit.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

jusintime said:


> I enjoy all of your videos Brian here or on youtube !!
> FISH ON Dude !!


Thanks man, I appreciate you watching.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just busting your chops homie. Your videos are entertaining.


I know bro. I don't mind that poking. It's others that can't handle the poking back. lol If I was doing something wrong I think the GW would have told me something.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

schoalbeast101 said:


> Hey Brian love the videos and the smack and I am almost 52. Keep then coming please! Only thing is that if you know the fish is a questionable length limit of any species not to fling it in the rocks or dirt. My brother who has a fishery technologies degree said those fish that have that kind of slime damage have about a zero chance of living even if they swim away. They die a slow prolonged death. If you can look in the mirror after that fine but true sportsmen respect the proper release of undersized fish so they can grow and we can catch them later and keep them. My 2 cents! Also we do kill fish when they swallow baits but that is an apples and oranges comparison bro!


I have to agree with this. And in the video you mention something to the effect about the Game Warden and the fish. I would caution everyone that this time of year the Game Wardens check SWP regularly and do write tickets for undersized flounder. Saw a guy get a citation last month fishing on the rocks where the video was made. I think they said the fine was $200-$500. Not worth it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^Good! Glad to hear (read) it. The fools that keep undersized fish are stealing from all of us.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Mako-Wish said:


> Heres my honest review of this video, and all the rest youve posted in the last 2 weeks.
> 1) you catch fish. no denying that.
> 2)ive never fished sea wolf, and from seeing how crowded it is, i probably wont ever go there.
> 3) I will, however take my boat over to the general area now that i see the run is starting to crank up.
> ...


Thanks for watching! Everyone can always see where and what the fish have been biting on by watching my videos. I see your redundant claim. Hey, I roll with the seasons. Spring is Bass/white bass, Summer is Trout/Reds, Fall is Flounder/Sheepshead, and this winter possibly will be Trout.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Pointless , So no one has a problem with this punk slinging small fish into the rocks and dirt ? So if it were undersize specks and reds thrown on concrete ,dirt or the rocks no problem ??? Its all for entertaining purposes ? Keep up the good work and keep teaching our youth to do these things to our gamefish ? No respect for our gamefish whatsoever ! Our youth should learn to respect our resources , and if your such a great fisherman you should be able to determine that by looking at it in the water . I can understand in the excitement of things you get carried away but you show this as common practice . Yeah ,keep up the good work ,yeah great job , douche bag !


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

lite-liner said:


> man!
> & I thought the Booby Trap thread went to hell fast............
> 
> my opinion
> ...


I'll try harder next time. thanks for watching.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

troutalex33 said:


> Pointless , So no one has a problem with this punk slinging small fish into the rocks and dirt ? So if it were undersize specks and reds thrown on concrete ,dirt or the rocks no problem ??? Its all for entertaining purposes ? Keep up the good work and keep teaching our youth to do these things to our gamefish ? No respect for our gamefish whatsoever ! Our youth should learn to respect our resources , and if your such a great fisherman you should be able to determine that by looking at it in the water . I can understand in the excitement of things you get carried away but you show this as common practice . Yeah ,keep up the good work ,yeah great job , douche bag !


Remember when you used to take 20 flounder home a day? You should have thought about stuff like that back then. Instead of *****ing about how I handle my fish now. KICK ROCKS LOSER!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

fishinguy said:


> I don't think he was trying to hide just go to the left of the pier and look for flying flatties.


What am I supposed to be hiding from?? That's the real question.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Pointless !! "Kick rocks loser" ? Haha ha ! Now thats funny and very scary .


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

mertz09 said:


> I have to agree with this. And in the video you mention something to the effect about the Game Warden and the fish. I would caution everyone that this time of year the Game Wardens check SWP regularly and do write tickets for undersized flounder. Saw a guy get a citation last month fishing on the rocks where the video was made. I think they said the fine was $200-$500. Not worth it.


There was a GW there while I was filming. If you watch my video you'll see him in the background.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

I like watching your videos man they are entertaining. But one big problem I see is how you respond to those trying to help. A couple guys tried offering an honest opinion and you turned around and bashed them. I'm no marketing guru but I'd think your response would be a bit more professional and respectable, you know to gain more followers and revenue generated? But I guess that's your style. Either way keep the videos coming.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

troutalex33 said:


> Pointless !! "Kick rocks loser" ? Haha ha ! Now thats funny and very scary .


Not meant to scare... Just telling you, your opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

OttoMan said:


> I like watching your videos man they are entertaining. But one big problem I see is how you respond to those trying to help. A couple guys tried offering an honest opinion and you turned around and bashed them. I'm no marketing guru but I'd think your response would be a bit more professional and respectable, you know to gain more followers and revenue generated? But I guess that's your style. Either way keep the videos coming.


It's how they offer their opinion. I'm definitely not going to respect some **** talking drunk. Hey, my style has been working for me this long. I'm not going to please everyone. I'm not even going to try. Nobody became great, caring about what everyone thought about them. Some people feelings/butts are going to be hurt. Oh well, I'm not here to make people happy. I'm just sharing my fishing experience. Hate it or love it!


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Haha ! Have your fun and keep the videos coming little buddy ! 1 800 -792-game is not just for people that ignore bag limits . Just saying ....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ Why don't you give your big mouth a rest, clown? Just sayin...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

troutalex33 said:


> Haha ! Have your fun and keep the videos coming little buddy ! 1 800 -792-game is not just for people that ignore bag limits . Just saying ....


The guy hasn't done anything illegal, but you're gonna call the gw and waste his time?


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

troutalex33 said:


> Haha ! Have your fun and keep the videos coming little buddy ! 1 800 -792-game is not just for people that ignore bag limits . Just saying ....


Seriously?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

#flounderlivesmatter


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Did anyone else see the drunk woman on a sailboat zigzagging through the channel waving a gun and giving abortions?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Did anyone else see the drunk woman on a sailboat zigzagging through the channel waving a gun and giving abortions?


yup:ac550:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

LouieB said:


> Did anyone else see the drunk woman on a sailboat zigzagging through the channel waving a gun and giving abortions?


She got the prop for her kicker motor from you!!!


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

planohog said:


> hopefully we are not stirring up a bees-nest for fun.


Funny I warned about the beez but watch out for flying flatties too !


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

I had a GW come to my place the other night to ask me about a picture I posted Saturday with 6 flounder on a stringer. Funny thing was I caught 3 and my friend caught 3. I don't think the GW will be bothering me anymore with anonymous jealous fisherman calling in on me. He kinda laughed... then walked away knowing his time wasted.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

troutalex33 said:


> Haha ! Have your fun and keep the videos coming little buddy ! 1 800 -792-game is not just for people that ignore bag limits . Just saying ....


You can see a GW in my video dumb ***. He had nothing to say to me. I've had plenty of people call on me, you won't be the first, and you won't be the last.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I know a guy that posts on here a LOT, that couple of years ago had a do-net with the bottom cut out he would throw fish after fish into , near the coast guard station where it gets crowded, every swinging dik out there would be on their cell phone he told me, but he did it more than a few times and GW knew who it was and why he did it. Proves there are a lot more junior GWs out there than we read about online all the time.

If said guy wants to identify, he can but I wont name him.

I had 2 asshats year before on turkey day that got ON TOP of me at ferry landing after informing me I was "done" when 2nd fish went into do-net. Told them no, I was culling til I was out of bait.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Steven H said:


> I know a guy that posts on here a LOT, that couple of years ago had a do-net with the bottom cut out he would throw fish after fish into , near the coast guard station where it gets crowded, every swinging dik out there would be on their cell phone he told me, but he did it more than a few times and GW knew who it was and why he did it. Proves there are a lot more junior GWs out there than we read about online all the time.
> 
> If said guy wants to identify, he can but I wont name him.
> 
> I had 2 asshats year before on turkey day that got ON TOP of me at ferry landing after informing me I was "done" when 2nd fish went into do-net. Told them no, I was culling til I was out of bait.


I think I need a do-net! lol


----------



## soymilk (Sep 24, 2006)

Most of you guys are acting like some little *****es right now. This guy looked like he had a great time doing what he enjoys. And decided to share it with 2coolers. And all he gets is jealous haters who probably couldn't catch a cold chiming in. Post on Brian! The rest of you guys should go cry and whine somewhere else.


----------

